# Is honda the new BMW



## Trainwreck (May 2, 2007)

treycane said:


> Hondas, toyota's and nissan's are cars made for the average joe with prices topping off in the thirty thousands camparing to the prices of bmw's topping off in the one hundred thousands. A car is a status symbol and if you see a person driving a BMW 760 parked beside a Honda accord driver who would you say is the less fortunate or better yet who would society say is the less fortunate? You tell me.


: puke:

So a '97 582i? that is worth one sixth of a new honda, toyota, or nissan is a status symbol to you? Wow...


----------



## ChileBeem (Apr 12, 2006)

fair comparison and makes for interesting debate. It's not a bad looking car IMHO, to the point that I was considering getting one for my wife. That engine concept, as usual con Honda's' is interesting and advanced. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my bimmer, but those Honda's are very well engineered. To be honest, optimally over-engineered. BMW's are just plain over-engineered and brute fun. 

Look at seam fit tolerances on the honda showroom floor and on BMWs... not far off


----------



## alany (Aug 18, 2007)

treycane said:


> Once again Buddy i said the styling was similar, my whole agrument was on stying once again pay attention i never compared.


You're nitpicking on semantics. Your comments allude to a comparison.

1) "...a chance to feel what is is like to drive a bmw imposture" --> you're comparing the "feel" of driving between the two cars.

2) "..need to save up their money and buy the real deal meaning ( bmw 5 series)" --> alluding to the Honda being a "fake" so comparison of what you consider the real deal to something you do not.

3) "Bmw's are Straight up Pure German Muscle, not japanesse shrimp cocktail" --> sounds like a comparison to me.

4) "So be a man and buy the real deal not a fake." --> BMW - real man, Honda - not a real man?? Another comparison.

It's one thing to talk cars and specs and appreciate the vehicles for what they are. It's another to make baseless generalizations like yours.


----------



## Orxan4ik (Jun 3, 2007)

people that say they are nothing alike need to *chill*


----------



## Trainwreck (May 2, 2007)

Wait, I stand corrected. A '97 582i that aspires to sit on chome dubs with a Macco paintjob is a status symbol. 






BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philboski (Jul 28, 2006)

treycane said:


> Once again Buddy i said the styling was similar, my whole agrument was on stying once again pay attention i never compared.


By saying one thing is similar to another, Buddy (Chief, Big Guy, Mandingo), you are comparing the two.

And by saying someone should "save up" to buy a Bimmer, I paid much less for my Bimmer than a new Accord would cost. At current prices, it would be a stretch for me to afford a new Accord in the configuration I would like. So who's less fortunate?

The original post espouses the type of attitude that makes some people hate BMW owners. By posting that kind of stuff, you are doing yourself no favours.

And I won't get started on the spelling and punctuation issue (I am a lousy typist, so I can't say too much there) , but I will say that if anyone has BMW "imposture," perhaps there's a DIY here somewhere to help them fix their seats.


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

Trainwreck said:


> : puke:
> 
> So a '97 582i? that is worth one sixth of a new honda, toyota, or nissan is a status symbol to you? Wow...


Status symbol to me and society. The American dream is the have a nice car and a big house. And according to motor trend the retail vaule of a 1997 bmw 528i is $9,350 now multiply that by six you will get 56100. So you're telling me a new honda or toyota is 56,000 dollars? Dont over exaggerate buddy.


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

treycane said:


> Hondas, toyota's and nissan's are cars made for the average joe with prices topping off in the thirty thousands camparing to the prices of bmw's topping off in the one hundred thousands. A car is a status symbol and if you see a person driving a BMW 760 parked beside a Honda accord driver who would you say is the less fortunate or better yet who would society say is the less fortunate? You tell me.


I know plenty of people who make VERY good money and drive Camries and Accords. 
FAR FAR from being called "Unfortunate".
My mother for example, comes from a very established family and my father makes in upward of mid- six figures. She drives a Nissan. I guess that makes my mom a less fortunate in your eyes? 
They live in a house that's smaller than your average joe home (appx 2.5k sq ft.) I guess that makes my folks less than "less- fortunate"?

Get over yourself bud. You drive a 97 *582i*. Whatever that is.
I can tell you that you probably make significantly less than many on this forum.
This is a bad place for you to start putting down people referring to them as "less-fortunate".

If you think a car is a status symbol, then you must come from an environment that thinks the BMW gives you status. 
Where I grew up, most people thought BMW was a neighborhood Accord.
If you're gonna so into that status BS, go do a search on BJ's posts. 
At least he can do it where it's somewhat entertaining to read.


----------



## Trainwreck (May 2, 2007)

If you paid over nine grand for a 97 528 you basically got raked over the coals buddy. Just because a car has a BMW emblem on it does not mean that it is worth more and superior to all other cars as you're implying.

So what is a 582i anyway?


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

nahugry said:


> I know plenty of people who make VERY good money and drive Camries and Accords.
> FAR FAR from being called "Unfortunate".
> My mother for example, comes from a very established family and my father makes in upward of mid- six figures. She drives a Nissan. I guess that makes my mom a less fortunate in your eyes?
> 
> ...


I also come from a family who makes six figures and how do you figure i make less than a significant amount of people on this forum i drive a 1997 528i for a back up car i had this car for a while and is just a project and once again are you telling me society dont look at cars as status symbols.


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

Trainwreck said:


> If you paid over nine grand for a 97 528 you basically got raked over the coals buddy. Just because a car has a BMW emblem on it does not mean that it is worth more and superior to all other cars as you're implying.
> 
> So what is a 582i anyway?


I get that all the time 582i:dunno meaning 528i ) my fault just a typo:rofl:. Just going by motor trend it was their value of the car not mines.


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

treycane said:


> I also come from a family who makes six figures and how do you figure i make less than a significant amount of people on this forum i drive a 1997 528i for a back up car i had this car for a while and is just a project and once again are you telling me society dont look at cars as status symbols.


I don't care where you come from, I was just giving you an example of my folks since I don't know what other's financial situations look like.
(Being in six-figure doesn't mean all the same either. Look at the stimulus plan BUD. Under 150k for a household may mean "less-fortunate in the eyes of Uncle Sam, again, the difference in the view)

BTW, I said you *PROBABLY* make significantly less than *MANY *on this forum.
I don't know the hard facts, which is why I said probably BTW, but are you trying to implicate that you make MORE than most here? Show us your tax return and I may withdraw my comment. Until then, I think my assumptions are correct, thus, you're still in a wrong place to brag about money and/or putting down other people using the term "less-fortunate"

I don't care what the bumper sticker on your 97 *582i* says in regards to "My other car is XXXX"

I've never said anything about society's view of cars and status in general.
What I am saying however, is that I feel that there's 2 sides to society where one group sees cars as status symbol and the other does not. 
Difference in standards I guess :dunno:
I am assuming that you're one of the forementioned group.


----------



## Philboski (Jul 28, 2006)

treycane said:


> I also come from a family that makes six figures. How do you figure I make less than a significant number of people on this forum? I drive a 1997 528i for a back-up car. I have had this car for a while, and it is just a project.
> 
> Once again, are you telling me society doesn't see cars as status symbols?


I fixed your response -- sorry, it was getting hard to look at.

OK, so what's the other car?

Some people do see cars as status symbols. They could argue that their choice of a Honda signifies their status as someone who makes informed, practical choices in their car purchases.

They could also argue that people who buy BMWs to inflate their status -- as your posts seem to imply -- are the posers.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

treycane said:


> Status symbol to me and society. The American dream is the have a nice car and a big house. And according to motor trend the retail vaule of a 1997 bmw 528i is $9,350 now multiply that by six you will get 56100. So you're telling me a new honda or toyota is 56,000 dollars? Dont over exaggerate buddy.


Maybe you have this attitude because you live out in the sticks.

Come here in NYC and the burbs sit for 5 minutes and count how many BMWs go by you. BMWs here are like accords and camrys out in the country.

Your logic is flawed beyond all about having a bmw = fortunate.

You sure do talk alot of $hit for a person who drives a 10 year old car.


----------



## 16valex (Jul 31, 2004)

They could also argue that people who buy BMWs to inflate their status -- as your posts seem to imply -- are the posers.

Well put PhilBosky! well put.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

treycane, I think if you disclosed your age we might get a better understanding on where your coming from. So how old/young are you?


----------



## larobj63 (Jul 23, 2007)

All three of Philboski's post are priceless, and I couldn't agree with them more!

Between myself, and my immediate family/in laws we have owned every generation of Accord. They are fantastic cars that display engineering other car makers are down right jealous of. I would know, I've been quite hands on with many Hondas between the above mentioned family and friends.

Yup, if you buy a BMW for status, you are the A number one stereo-typical BMW owner.

Me - I'm a self proclaimed car nut (idiot) who loves the connection to the road my 540 provides. It's probably the least practical (dumbest) purchase I've ever made, honestly. I feel like I've traded reliability and ease of maintenance for performance. I can justify this because of my own desires. If you were interested in making a fiscally (and to some degree environmentally)responsible purchase, you would buy an Accord. Like millions of people have done.


----------



## eE jeremy (Jan 26, 2008)

wow, you're a dick. I've owned two honda's both were great cars.


----------



## riro424 (Oct 10, 2007)

I keep my 1993 Accord SE in the driveway to deflate my status while the E39 sits in the garage. Been driving Honda's/Acura's since 1983. My wife loves her Tangerine Element but that's her thing. 

However, to the OP's original point of body styling, I thought that the prior Civic model had similar lines to the 3-series.


----------



## dbruce (Feb 21, 2007)

ChileBeem said:


> Look at seam fit tolerances on the honda showroom floor and on BMWs... not far off


Don't forget "maintenance" costs....which are essentially 0 on the Honda for the first 100k+


----------



## BMWMPWR (Sep 7, 2007)

treycane said:


> Bmw's are Straight up Pure German Muscle, not japanesse shrimp cocktail.:rofl:. So be a man and buy the real deal not a fake.


Joji Nagashima is best known for the exterior designs of the E36 and E90 versions of the BMW 3 Series, the E39 version of the BMW 5 Series, and the Z3 Roadster.

Uh.... Pure german cars designed by a Japanese.

Source is here


----------



## vkl168 (Dec 18, 2005)

> Hondas, toyota's and nissan's are cars made for the average joe with prices topping off in the thirty thousands camparing to the prices of bmw's topping off in the one hundred thousands. A car is a status symbol and if you see a person driving a BMW 760 parked beside a Honda accord driver who would you say is the less fortunate or better yet who would society say is the less fortunate? You tell me.


You based a person success on what car they drive? Grow up! The accord driver could own a million dollar home with no mortgage while the BMW 760 driver is paying for his home along with a hefty monthly car payment! People have different priority in life and success is comparing where you are (what you start with and where you are in life).

To keep it in topic. The new Accord hasn't grown on me yet but I guess I could end up being one of those "smuck" that drives the Accord and you driving a BMW 760 next too me. Wait.. Do you own a 760?

BTW.. The weather is bad here in SJ today. Co-workers are saying that the road is very slippery.. Guess what? I didn't drive the BMW today, got my Honda/Acura TL so it's not going to be a problem getting home. Sometimes it makes sense to be PRATICAL and owning an Accord may be a PRACTICAL decision and may have nothing to do with one's success.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

I always thought that the new accord looked so similar to the 5 series. Just looking at the back it resembles a 5. Fact is Hondas are more reliable than BMWs hands down. So this may be a very legitimate reason in buying one aside from the price. I have to say I hated Hondas for a very long time and I never owned one. Just 2 years ago I went out and bought a 97 civic hb to use for commuting and I have to say I love that car. 

Hondas are practical, functional, and affordable. 

BMWs are pricey, sometimes impractical, and not very reliable.

If you don't care for performance or "status" buy the Honda.....its a better deal!


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

treycane said:


> I see this thread became a disaster im sorry i caused so much conflict on the issue of a honda. I didnt know you guys cared so much about honda, I was just voicing my opinion. Once again im sorry hope theres no hard feelings


Dude your a clueless moron that still doesn't get what we are trying to say.


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Dude your a clueless moron that still doesn't get what we are trying to say.


clueless moron? Why the insults i was just simply admitting i was wrong for the conflict i caused.


----------



## treycane (Jan 12, 2008)

I see this thread became a disaster im sorry i caused so much conflict on the issue of a honda. I didnt know you guys cared so much about honda, I was just voicing my opinion. Once again im sorry hope theres no hard feelings


----------



## alany (Aug 18, 2007)

POof540i said:


> treycane, I think if you disclosed your age we might get a better understanding on where your coming from. So how old/young are you?


I guess we should let it rest.


----------



## RMMJ (Jun 15, 2006)

eE jeremy said:


> wow, you're a dick. I've owned two honda's both were great cars.


Honda's are indeed great cars. I drove an '87 Prelude Si for 286k with no issues. Passed it along to a friend in need.

Change topic for christs' sake....talk about styling similarities....what do these 2 cars have in common? And guess which car uses which part?


----------



## xxbimmerboyxx (Feb 9, 2008)

gerry, gerry, gerry, gerry, gerry, gerry!!!!!!!!!

so............................ Between Carmen Electra and Pamela Anderson .. Who is hotter??






thaugh i would spice things up, and the real Question is..... which car would they choose? Honda or Bmw? 

just being sarcastic, please no hard feelings, but if you do decide to run me over... please run me over with a honda it would hurt much less..... lol


----------



## 1BADBM (May 2, 2007)

Is this guy serious?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

1BADBM said:


> Is this guy serious?


Which one?

This thread is frothing with ignorance.

Prop head should have a field day with this one.


----------



## porksoda (Aug 18, 2007)

i would like my click back... worst thread ever. & non bm also.


----------



## barbers528 (Apr 2, 2007)

If you notice, Honda and BMW have shared characteristics for a while now. Early 1980's model accords favored the early model 3 series. Even the hoods opened the same way, backwards. If you look at the Toyota tundra, it favors the Ford F150 in certain years. It's all good though. It just boils down to personal opinion.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

barbers528 said:


> If you notice, Honda and BMW have shared characteristics for a while now. Early 1980's model accords favored the early model 3 series. Even the hoods opened the same way, backwards. If you look at the Toyota tundra, it favors the Ford F150 in certain years. It's all good though. It just boils down to personal opinion.


Thats what Japanese do so well.. They don't have orignality.. but they sure can copy it and improve it.


----------



## larobj63 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I think there are many examples of incestuous design in the car industry.

But Honda isn't really trying to mimic anything, are they? AND those that buy them certainly aren't posers (insert smiley beating a dead horse here)...

Hyundai, on the other hand :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesn't matter how much you bash the Japanese automakers.. It doesn't bother them because they are still leaders in the reliability and sales in the USA and possibly all over the world.


----------



## Viscott (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

moved to general automotive.


----------



## jvcajita (Oct 20, 2006)

give the guy a break...

he's new here. maybe a bit condescending, but he'll shape up eventually....

+1 on japanese cars being practical and affordable...but i just feel safer in my bimmer with my kid inside....all about preference...

-1 on less fortunate owners of japan made...my daily is a nissan altima.

-1 on how honda is biting on bmw design....to be honest it's actually the other way around...bangle is bad...our designs are getting to mainstream...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hondas suck compared to BMWs, but they're nice for what they are: a cheap, economical car that is comfortable.


----------



## Orxan4ik (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697 :thumbup:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, many manufactures have tried to be the next BMW, but no one has really succeeded in stealing the BMW audience.

There's a fundamental core of German thought that tries to create a well-rounded system that goes beyond just the product. Honda may excel at certain proficiencies, but is deficit in many others. Even Audi and Mercedes being from the same country, catering to a very similar market, have not been able to replicate the same success and attraction to the people that buy BMWs.

Something at Honda HQ just doesn't click right. I think Infinity has displayed a better showing in recent years, and has a better chance.

But really, I think the engineers and designers at BMW are snobbish elitists, and it shows in the refinements they make to the cars that no one else seems to quite match.


----------



## mb27 (Jan 1, 2008)

In person, they really don't look all that much alike, save for the fact that they are both large sedans.

I should know..


----------



## Johnkn (Feb 14, 2008)

treycane said:


> Let me start this off by saying i absolutly hate the new accord i feel as if honda stole bmw's stying. Honda i feel is giving the less fortunate a chance to feel what is is like to drive a bmw imposture. Why would anyone want to buy this car?:dunno: I feel that every person who owns this car are posers and need to save up their money and buy the real deal meaning ( bmw 5 series). Bmw's are Straight up Pure German Muscle, not japanesse shrimp cocktail.:rofl:. So be a man and buy the real deal not a fake.


All Forums have people like this, Geeze. Absolutely not picking on BMW,, we're actually looking at a B7 for my wife's next car this summer (our first BMW). After looking at all the alternatives, I just bought my daughter an Accord EX-L V/6 with Nav. First Honda I've ever purchased, and very happy for it/her. . Great bang for the buck.. In terms of "less fortunate" and "posers" I'll give this guy free rein to visit my property and stable of cars any time he wishes. . Dip $hit. I truly appreciate the BMW community...... Thanks all, my first post....

Best to all........


----------



## chanke4252 (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, worst topic ever. 

First off I'd like to thank you guys for not feeding into stereotypes of the bmw community and being like this guy. 

Secondly, how can you even compare an accord to a bimmer? two completely different goals. superior driving dynamics versus practicality. I did not want to deal with the maintenance on a 3-series, not because I can't afford it, but because finding some place other than dealers to work on bmw's is a pain in the butt, and I hate wasting time at the dealer. bmw's are great cars, and so are hondas, but for VERY different reasons. I can easily work on my car myself, not because I have to, but because I enjoy it and can feel confident that the work was done correctly.

Thirdly, how is driving a 97 528i impressive in any way? It's not, that's how. Here's the thing, standards age. Most cars today just generally handle better and are plain faster while getting better fuel economy than most cars 10 years ago. I'm not saying that the older 528i's are bad cars, but fast forward a few years and the idea of making only 190hp out of a 2.8L v6 engine is pretty pathetic. I hardly consider 190hp "muscle", regardless of the badge on the back of the car. Status symbol indeed, I'm really impressed. Then consider the lack of features that are now standard on most even low-level cars. THEN consider the mediocre at best fuel economy for those of us who care about carbon output and it just doesn't fit the bill for a lot of people, regardless of income. My friend recently owned a mid-90's 528i, and it was a nice car, but it's still a 10+ year old car as others have said.

Have fun with your German "muscle". You should get a civic next and throw a hugely oversized fart cannon on the back, it would suit you.


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

The styling is very 5 Series like, I'm not going to lie, I saw one of those new Accords from a weird angle and "almost" thought it was a BMW until I haw the "H" on the back.

But this has happened throughout automotive history. Car manufacturers used to think puttings wings everywhere was cool. Now etched lines down the side is the "in thing". Buy what you want is all I can say because in the end it's YOUR money. Who cares what other people think? :dunno:

You could get a Chinese made BYD. They aren't hiding their BMW love. :rofl:


----------



## stuffedgus (Aug 17, 2006)

Honda is in no way the "new BMW," however, they are solid, reliable, and even sporty cars. Not everyone can afford a 582i (whatever that is) or any 5 series for that matter. Plus, aside from the accord, Honda offers the Civic Si which has won numerous head-to-head's against the VW MKV GTI and the Mini Cooper S and is one hell of a fast pocket rocket. Also Honda has a hydrogen car coming out and several hybrid/natural gas vehicles on their lineup. They are a solid company with their morals and ethics in place. As far as the Accord is concerned, I would buy one if I was tight on cash, over many other cars in the class range.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

RMMJ said:


> Honda's are indeed great cars. I drove an '87 Prelude Si for 286k with no issues. Passed it along to a friend in need.
> 
> Change topic for christs' sake....talk about styling similarities....what do these 2 cars have in common? And guess which car uses which part?


So you don't feel ignored...Lambo uses Nissan's headlights


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

the honda accord competes in the most lucrative market in the car industry :dunno: the "family sedan" market and has been sharing benchmark status with the camry.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

stuffedgus said:


> They are a solid company with their morals and ethics in place. *As far as the Accord is concerned, I would buy one if I was tight on cash, over many other cars in the class range.*


plus if you need cash for whatever reason fast, , the honda's will have the best resale value and sell fast. my old acura integra depreciated a measly $800 per year over 10 years.


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

HW said:


> plus if you need cash for whatever reason fast, , the honda's will have the best resale value and sell fast. my old acura integra depreciated a measly $800 per year over 10 years.


It's easier to sell high mileage Honda Civics than it is high mileage Bimmers, that's for sure.


----------



## Porsche C4 (Feb 19, 2008)

TreyCane,

Wow what a bold statement. I drive a Honda Accord sedan and love everything about it. But just to refute your comment about honda owners not having enough money to afford a BMW; I have to say that I also own a 2004 Porsche Carrera 4. Not a BMW but the money is there! To all the BMW owners, I say you have a wonderful driving machine, and I respect everything about it. But to you TreyCane, I think you sound like the guy who finally saved up enough money to be able to buy a BMW and now think that you have always belonged to this elite group of BMW owners.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

small weenee talking again.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Porsche C4 said:


> TreyCane,
> 
> Wow what a bold statement. I drive a Honda Accord sedan and love everything about it. But just to refute your comment about honda owners not having enough money to afford a BMW; I have to say that I also own a 2004 Porsche Carrera 4. Not a BMW but the money is there! To all the BMW owners, I say you have a wonderful driving machine, and I respect everything about it. But to you TreyCane, I think you sound like the guy who finally saved up enough money to be able to buy a BMW and now think that you have always belonged to this elite group of BMW owners.


Wow so true. HAHAHAHA Well said.

I hate people that think they are better than others because of what they drive or how much money they have. This is seriously why peoe think that BMW owners are spoiled snobs who turn their head up at people. It's people like TreyCane that gives every owner a bad name. Just because you finally got a bimmer doesn't make you any better than the guy next door who drives a ford. What makes you think money is everything. Do you seriously think you are happier than the guy with the accord just because you drive a bimmer. It seems like you have some self esteem issues and are trying to make yourself feel good by what you drive. And as stated earlier you don't have a luxury car so stop putting other people down.


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't judge North Carolineans by this thread. NC public schools do teach spelling, grammar, and critical thinking skills. We are not all "stick dwellers".


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

I am still looking for the punchline in this post.


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris D said:


> I am still looking for the punchline in this post.


If you're referring to my post, please read the entire thread, particularly noting the OP's address, and it will make more sense. I also wasn't especially excited about having my state referred to as "the sticks" in another post.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Is honda the new BMW?

No.


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

Honda makes good cars. My son has a new Civic Mugen and he enjoys it. I had a Civic LA some time back in the late '90s and used it for a commuter and it served me very well. When I sold it with nearly 70K miles on the clock, it it prooved how exceptional a value the care really was. My only problem with Honda is the FWD. 

I tried to convince my son to buy the new Accord because it is so good looking. It's a lovely automobile. 

A lot of snobs here, I think. A car is a posession - just a material thing. Accomplishments are to be proud of.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I say again.....

"Is Honda the new BMW?"

No.

It doesn't mean Honda doesn't make "good" cars.


Similar sheet metal, styling details and 0 to 60 times will not a BMW make!

Cheers


----------

